# My latest piece of art...



## Lisa B (Nov 15, 2009)

Heya, I have a piece of work that i'd like to share with you. It is a collage that I put together a few weeks back, which is as yet untitiled, but it is available to buy as prints, or as the real thing - there is only one of them and i'm extremely pleased with it 

I hope you guys like it. 

Lisa xxx


----------



## photographylover (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't tell.. did you take a picture of a collage or did you make a college in photoshop?


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Dec 3, 2009)

Its...interesting. I like it, but I don't really see any continuity in your theme. Food and women?


----------



## RancerDS (Dec 5, 2009)

I think the overall theme is the current obsession with health & beauty; meaning that if there is anyone that takes such seriously, they may go a bit overboard with it.  In other words a stab at how media focuses greatly on image but not necessarily how people get to that condition.  Or I'm probably reading too much into it.  But that's what art is for... right?


----------

